# Powell, WY - WTB: Fisher 8.5 XV2



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

Looking to pickup a Fisher 8.5 XV2. Would possibly consider an extreme V. Will pay cash and either pickup or arrange shipping. Thanks!


----------

